# Morel MDT-12 1 1/8 soft dome...



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone have experience with this unit? :nerd:




Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

It supposedly has a big response dip around 2.5khz that would make it difficult to work with.


----------

